# Older GT Tequesta questions



## mick714 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi,

I recently purchased an older GT Tequesta Black with white splatter paint. I have since noticed it has a groove tube and U-brake bosses on the rear. I do not know the year of manufacture.

Does anyone know the rear hub spacing? I have an M900 XTR rear hub (135mm) and it seems to wide yet an older 5 Speed hub (125mm) seems to narrow. Anyone know what came with this frame? Would 26.4mm be the correct seatpost diameter

This forum has been a source of enjoyment for many lurking hours

Happy Holiday's to all!

Mick


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Measure the rear spacing. 135mm was introduced in 1989 along with 7 speed hyperglide. I doubt it's 130mm (6 speed MTB) spaced, but you never know.


----------



## mick714 (Mar 12, 2006)

Zanetti,

As I said in my post The 135mm seemed a little wide. I was able to squeeze a 135 hub into the frame but by doing so the dropouts no longer looked paralell I will cut a piece of tubing to 130mm and see if this is a better fit. The pain scheme leads me to believe it's a 1991 or 92. I didn't lock the skewer to see if the dropout situation got to look any better.
Somewhere on this forum there is a link to a german website that has catalogs for almost every bike company. I just havn't found it in my favorites yet. The catalog will have the spec of 6 or 7 speed

Thanks for you help

Mick


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

mick714 said:


> Somewhere on this forum there is a link to a german website that has catalogs for almost every bike company.
> 
> Mick


look in the bontrager thread, obi posted it in there.

edit:http://www.mtb-kataloge.de/html/gt.html


----------



## dick (Dec 13, 2006)

A few companies were 130mm holdouts into the early '90s, Fisher etc. It's probably 130.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

mick714 said:


> Hi,
> I recently purchased an older GT Tequesta Black with white splatter paint. I have since noticed it has a groove tube and U-brake bosses on the rear. I do not know the year of manufacture.


First year for the groove tube was 93, but there are no 93+ Tequestas with a splatter paint job, GT did those paint schemes in 90-92 pretty much. The 92 Tequesta had a black paint job with white "tiger stripes" and yellow lettering. That frame would have internal cable routing to the rear U-brake. The 92 was 7-speed LX.
Can you post a pic?


----------



## mick714 (Mar 12, 2006)

I was checking out the website hollister posted. The paint on the frame looks like the Tequesta shown in the 1992 catalog. A black paint job with white "tiger stripes" and yellow lettering. GT-guy your right about it being internal routing and not the groove tube design. do you know if you feed the cable and casing through the hole. It looks a little small for both. Take a look at the 1992 catalog it shows the groove tube being a feature on the higher end bikes, apparently not the tequesta.

Any thoughts on where to find a set of shimano u-brakes? I have been watching ebay for a while and haven't seen any shimano's offered


Thanks for the help

Mick


----------



## Zanetti (Sep 18, 2005)

Instead of Shimano U-brakes, you could always go with Dia-compe 990 brakes, but they're a bit tougher to setup.


----------



## EJ (Aug 29, 2005)

mick714 said:


> your right about it being internal routing and not the groove tube design. do you know if you feed the cable and casing through the hole. It looks a little small for both. Take a look at the 1992 catalog it shows the groove tube being a feature on the higher end bikes, apparently not the tequesta.
> 
> Any thoughts on where to find a set of shimano u-brakes? I have been watching ebay for a while and haven't seen any shimano's offered


Mick - the housing only goes to the front hole on the frame which acts as a stop. Just feed the cable through to the back. You might want to use a piece of clear inner liner where it exits the frame. 
I missed the groove tube on the higher-end 92's.


----------



## Mike Oxmells (Mar 29, 2005)

Can't help with the techie query, but thought I'd add that an early 90's Tequesta was my first MTB.

Great bike.


----------

